#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Krabi Real Esate Agents >  >  House sale Krabi Ao Nang large Garden 3200sqm

## fred2krabi

Partially furnished house for sale. Built on 2012. 3 bedrooms, 2 toilets, 1 bathroom, hot water, electric oven, 3 air-con, very large terrace. The property is sitting on a 2 rai garden (3200sqm) with a great variety of fruit trees. Located in Krabi Ao Nang/Krabi in a green and relax place at approximately 5km from the beautiful sandy beach, shopping area, restaurant, nightlife and pier to visit islands (Koh Phi Phi, Koh Hong...). 30mn to Krabi international airport. This is an ideal place also to build rental house, bungalow or swimming pool. Living area : 170sqm. Chanote title. Freehold. Reduced price : 9.000.000 THB

----------

